# Closest Typing Centre to Silicon Oasis?



## oasisservices (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been on the website as we do not have ID cards and it seems we need to go to a Typing Centre and complete an application form to get the ball rolling for one of these cards.

There's a long list of centres but we're new and they mean nothing to me...can anyone let me know where the closest centre to the DSO would be? Thanks so much.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I think there is a small typing center in silicon oasis. It is a shop next to the new mosque in silicon. 

If you take the road from Choitram roundabout to IT Plaza roundabout, and keep going straight, you will eventually come to the mosque on your right. I think the typing center is the corner shop in the 1 story building that you will see right before the mosque.


----------

